# Changing from Da to Rotary



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

I want to change to rotary polishing. I intended on buying the dodo juice spin doctor but after reading Daves guide he recommends the Makita 9227CB and Metabo PE12-175

I can get the makita second for around the same price as a new spin doctor...

Anybody suggest what the best machines are....


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

I love my ep801 great bit of kit when jumping from d/a


----------



## Marcos999 (Aug 16, 2010)

mgkars said:


> I love my ep801 great bit of kit when jumping from d/a


Yes, great machine for the price.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Marcos999 said:


> Yes, great machine for the price.


That's the one I am looking at looks good enough for a non pro


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Read quite a few complaints about the spin Dr with fluctuating speeds. Haven't read many good reviews of it tbh when I was looking at one. They might be different now though?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Given the choices you have put up I would have a second hand makita all day long


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Given the choices you have put up I would have a second hand makita all day long


+1!

To be quite honest, I wasn't pleased at all with the Spin Doctor. It has a digital speed control which I wasn't keen on, and although the machine is light, it bogs down very easy so when you want to apply a little more pressure it slows the machine down quite a bit.

The Makita is an excellent machine all round!


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

mgkars said:


> I love my ep801 great bit of kit when jumping from d/a


Good choice, ideal machine 

EP801, Orange hex pad and Sonax Perfect finish and you'll be cooking (not literally of course...I hope). But as a step up from a DA that's what we pretty much recommend now when people ask us directly as its very easy to work with and control.


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

I can get the makita for £60 but its 110v, I have a transformer but will it be ok to use the polisher for 3-4 hours with these transformers.

Also one thing I was always curious about, are you going to be using more electric with a transformer...


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I would go Makita (in fact I had one :thumb; solid machine and nice to work with.

i wouldn't worry about the transformer and costs, it is not worth worrying over.


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Got it. Nice machine, bit heavy but comfortable to hold. Been that long since I had my last megz dual action. Im after a couple of backing plates for this machine, smallest size possible and probably a medium to large one.

My car is black, hoping to get a high gloss shine as an end result, could you recommend some good polish aswell. Bottles are quite dear so want to be happy with the ones I get..


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

They are an excellent machine, only let downs were the short lead and weight. In terms of build quality they are second to non and possibly the quietest of the rotaries.

What paint are you going to be working on, the car manufacturer and is it original?


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Its a black peugeot 307, original paint, metallic paint, EXL - PAINT OBSIDIAN BLACK

Car has potentially very good paintwork, there are no dents, dings, deep scratches or anything like that.

Only light scratching which i know will come up well with the rotary, heck it would come up ok by hand...

What i mean by potentially good is the car paintwork needs alot of attention as it has a very rough textured feel to it. I will definitely be giving it a good clay as I know that will benefit it but Ive never felt paint so rough before.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah clay, then give something like Sonax Perfect Finish a go. ideal starter polish especially on what should be quite soft paint. It's easy to use, doesn't grab the paint and will finish hologram free.

Orange CG hexlogic pad would be ideal for application of polish, depending what size backing plate you have. I'd personally get a 5" and 3" plate, you don't want to go bigger to start with.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I know it's not really what you are after but I've used DAS6 Pros before (I have one at the moment) and have used Silverline Rotarys a lot in the past as well.

I see no benefit or reason to move away from a decent DA like a DAS6 PRO or a Rupes to a rotary, unless perhaps for professional reasons (time) but even so, I'd argue a Rupes 21 be faster than a rotary.

The DAS6 PRO is also about 2/3s the weight of the Silverline. I did a arch scuff polish/pair for a mate and did a bonnet as well and my arms were DEAD. 

Up to you at the end of the day. I've not used one personally but I do read a lot of good things about the Makita.


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Cheers, and it is a m14 for the makita, yeah.. Cleanyourcar, whats your delivery like for Northern Ireland..


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

another EP801 fan here , ditch the DA you will never look back

Rotaries are so much nicer to use , flexible backing plates are a must tho for decent control


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah, that sonax perfect finish seems to have great reviews and I dont think I need to buy any other polish as this seems to be fairly decent at cutting and also leaves a great finish.

I picked out these backing plates to go with my makita, please let me know if anyone has better suggestions before I throw money away....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130569858514?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Seems very hard to get 50mm pads, I know I can go up to 80mm but was hoping to get smallest size as I could

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251281748652?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This seems decent size for tackling large panels and also has flexible edges...

Just need to get pads now.....:buffer:


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Flex 3401 far better than a das 6 pro better than the ep801 which I have also with the flex you can finish without the marring you can get with a rotary more so with black dark colours etc


----------



## Marcos999 (Aug 16, 2010)

rhyst said:


> Flex 3401 far better than a das 6 pro better than the ep801 which I have also with the flex you can finish without the marring you can get with a rotary more so with black dark colours etc


The Flex is four times the price of the DAS6 or EP801 and the EP801 is also a rotary, how can you compare? It's like saying a Ferrari 458 is miles better than a Focus!


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Its worth spending the extra I think mate


----------

